# Need a web site copier



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a massive web site which I must move to another site. The new site does not have a web site copier. Is there a utility or program out there (gotta be) a webmaster can use to copy from one server to another. Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Generally, you use an FTP or SCP program to directly access the files. If you use a web copier program, you're only copying the static files that the users see and might miss dynamic or hidden ones. You might want to check to see if your host can provide you with the files.


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you for the response. Many web hosts offer a site copier program to copy from one's old server to the new web host's server. Does anyone know where I can get the site copier utility software spoken of by so many web hosts?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Never heard of a "site copier" in all of my years of working in IS. This must be one of the hosted web sites like Yahoo personal pages. Just use FTP like TG mentioned, it is the easiet way and will copy everything, including directory structure. Unless the new and old host do not support FTP this is the easiest option.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I agree, FTP is the best way to go although if your running a LINUX server and have SSH you can do it even easier. If your not sure that you have SSH in LINUX, then contact your webhost or IT admins.

Login through ssh or even telnet to the server with the files you want to transfer.
cd to the directory that contains the file(s)
cd /home/domain.com/htdocs
Once you're inside the directory that contains the file(s) tar them up. This will not only help you with the file size, it will also preserve your file/directory permissions.
tar -cvf filestomove.tar ./
Once that's finished, go to the server that you want to move files to and login through ssh or telnet.
cd to the directory that you want to place the file(s)
cd /home/homepage.com/htdocs
Get the file from the other server using wget
wget -c http://www.domain.com/filestomove.tar
Un-tar the file(s)
tar -xvf filestomove.tar
Your entire site will be migrated to the new server.

The software (or tool) your referring to is most likely Plesk 7 Reloaded, which allot of remote host are using today.
Please 7 Relaoded has (though still beta) a migration utility built into the software which works with *cpanel, all versions of plesk, ensim and confixx2* through IP migration (your host must be using one of these version for it to be able to connect and work).

To use it you must have access (usually admin) to the plesk software. Click server in the left hand naviation, then click the Migration Manager icon.
You enter the hosting account name, username and password, then add the new IP of the remote account then the type of panel they (server transferring to) are using and transfer.

They have a full demo here:
http://www.swsoft.com/plesk75reloaded/demo/ (you would want to try either admin or owners demos to ge thte transfer idea, clients can not transfer)

and their software is here:
http://www.swsoft.com/en/products/plesk7reloaded/


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you for the responses.


----------

